# How does one get to ride in the locomotive cab?



## TimePeace (Apr 12, 2012)

Another thread posed the question, but it was a bit off topic -

We know Henry Kisor has ridden in the cab of the CZ as a journalist - has anyone else here done it? Where and when?


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 12, 2012)

Unless you have special credentials and permission, I do not think it's allowed. However, there are some tourist railroads (like the Northern Nevada [NV] RR and the Valley [CT] RR) that train you and let you operate either a steam or diesel locomotive!


----------



## Henry Kisor (Apr 12, 2012)

Generally, one had to be a serious member of the mainstream media at work on a substantial project contracted with a major magazine or book publisher in order to score a cab ride. At least that was the way it was for me. It was not easy, because a road foreman of engines had to go along to keep an eye on the clumsy civilian so that engineer and assistant engineer would not have added responsibility, and road foremen don't have a lot of extra time for these things. In addition, one has to sign heavy-duty liability releases indemnifying Amtrak (and, I believe, the host freight railroad) from responsibility for injury or death. That was in the early '90s and things might have changed. I do think the_traveler is right that tourist railroads would be more likely to allow cab rides. I think some even sell them.


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 12, 2012)

Last time I was in England we were in 1st on a London - Oxford train. One of the crew members invited me into the cab. Only it was the rear facing cab, but still a neat experience. He also let me shoot out an open cab window at 90 MPH.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nic4lX3hKIw


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Apr 12, 2012)

Off hand for amtrak you need to be wearing steel toed boots and protective eyewear and pass a training class, and then you get a head end pass.


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Apr 12, 2012)

While it's not exactly a ride in an engine, you can take the Capitol Corridor northbound running "backward" and sit right behind the engineer. It's pretty fun to look over his shoulder, see the track like he does, watch him press the whistle button at just the right time, etc.


----------



## zephyr17 (Apr 12, 2012)

Things are a lot tighter these days, and especially since the Chatsworth wreck.

Back in late '80 in Canada, I was able to score a cab rides a couple of times, in F units on the Canadian, from Field to Banff over Kicking Horse Pass(and have the video to prove it). The first time, the _conductor_ saw I was a railfan, and suggested that go up and ask the engineer in Field. I doubt I would have even thought of it on my own. So I just walked up to the head-end, climbed the ladder, and knocked on the door!

Different world now, though.


----------



## leemell (Apr 12, 2012)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Off hand for amtrak you need to be wearing steel toed boots and protective eyewear and pass a training class, and then you get a head end pass.


I've got the boots, eye wear and even helmet. Flew bombers in the Air Force, was a spacecraft Mission Controller, where do I get the training?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 12, 2012)

I spent hours exploring rail yards when I was a young boy. I managed to score some time in various locomotive cabs on a lucky day. I wasn't the son of anyone at the railroad. I didn't know anyone important. My only qualification was that I loved trains and was willing to ask. Some of the engineers and conductors would let me ride along as they did their switching work. A few even let me have a try at the controls. When there was no work to be done they let me sit in a running locomotive and imagine a future career. This wasn't all that long ago in the grand scheme of things. Back in the early 1980's actually. Asking for a cab ride on Amtrak today? I'd half expect to be read my Miranda rights and hauled off under suspicion of conspiracy to commit terrorism.


----------



## benjibear (Apr 12, 2012)

I got to ride in a Conrail cab back in the 90s while they were doing some switching. I was just in the right place at the right time.


----------



## me_little_me (Apr 12, 2012)

I have twice talked myself into riding in the cab of European passenger trains - and in neither of the cases did the driver speak English or I speak their language.

In Italy in 2001, I got to ride in the cab of the Bernina Express in off-season when it is just an ordinary train. My wife helped explain to the Italian engineer in her limited Spanish that I was a railroad museum volunteer and he let me ride in the cab for about 4 stops including riding on the trestle that does a 360 degree turn. I was so awed, I forgot to take pictures!

In Spain in 2000, I got to ride for a portion of a trip between cities after myself explaining to the engineer in my non-existent Spanish about being a museum volunteer.

At the Southeastern Railway Museum, I got to run a 44 ton GE to move cars to the back of the museum. I could have become one of the engineers if I was interested in coming out early Saturday mornings as the engineers had to be there early to move cars each Saturday that blocked the tracks we use for rides. At that time I was working long hours on my job and wanted to sleep in Saturdays. I did volunteer as conductor many times and since there was no turn-around, the train went backwards for half the trip meaning the conductor had to direct the engineer for reverse motion as well as move the manual switches.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Apr 12, 2012)

leemell said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > Off hand for amtrak you need to be wearing steel toed boots and protective eyewear and pass a training class, and then you get a head end pass.
> ...


thats policy for Amtrak employees I don't think mere peons can gain access to these things.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 12, 2012)

Trainmans daughter said:


> While it's not exactly a ride in an engine, you can take the Capitol Corridor northbound running "backward" and sit right behind the engineer. It's pretty fun to look over his shoulder, see the track like he does, watch him press the whistle button at just the right time, etc.


This used to be possible on Pacific Surfliners in push mode too, but no longer, and not for a long time. Unless the train is packed the cab car is generally off limits, and even when it's not you can't see out forward anymore because those windows are blacked out. It really bites.


----------



## George Harris (Apr 12, 2012)

WhoozOn1st said:


> This used to be possible on Pacific Surfliners in push mode too, but no longer, and not for a long time. Unless the train is packed the cab car is generally off limits, and even when it's not you can't see out forward anymore because those windows are blacked out. It really bites.


Yes, for the blacked out windows om the San Joaquin trains, also. Whether allowed by rules or not, some engineers keep the door to the cab open when in push mode. I have enjoyed some good views at times because of that. Whether spoken or not, if he sees that he is going to hit something, the open door saves the engineer a couple of seconds when he decide it is time to bail out of the cab. Put another way, if you hear the emergency brake go on and see the engineer running down the aisle, don't think about it, don't ask questions, get up and follow him.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 12, 2012)

George Harris said:


> Put another way, if you hear the emergency brake go on and see the engineer running down the aisle, don't think about it, don't ask questions, get up and follow him.


If I see the engineer come running out of the cab I won't be following him, I'll be in front of him running down the aisle.


----------



## Shortline (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep, spent a lot of time in the cab....though, I get paid for it. Don't run much anymore, in my present position, but still get to keep current. Of course that's freight, but I did get to pilot Amtrak several times during reroutes when I was with CSX. Was interesting, believe it or not, there was quite a bit of difference between the "feel" of running 79, rather than 70 on pig trains. Back when things were a little more free, I've taken friends along with a cab pass, but frankly most of them were bored after an hour. Wife has gone several times, and even got Dad a pass once. Not as common as it used to be, but there's still options out there. Like someone else posted, best way to do it is to go to one of the railfan railroads that sell throttle time. You'll even get your own student engineer license.


----------



## reefgeek (Apr 12, 2012)

I got a cab ride on the Disney World Monorail, I have the co-pilot's license to prove it! Sadly they stopped the practice after the unfortunate fatal accident they had. Glad I took video.


----------



## NE933 (Apr 12, 2012)

AlanB said:


> George Harris said:
> 
> 
> > Put another way, if you hear the emergency brake go on and see the engineer running down the aisle, don't think about it, don't ask questions, get up and follow him.
> ...


If we are going at a high enough speed and the object ahead that shall define our fates is either a gas tanker, a truck loaded with steel (Bourbonais - City of New Orleans, 1999), or another train (Chase, MD, 1987), it might be worth to resign to surrender. I would not want to live with burns all over my body or as in Chase, one passenger was impaled in between cars like a bizaare show and tell, and lived for a while that way with his life spilling onto the tracks below. Nothing I know of in this world is worth that agony.


----------



## NE933 (Apr 12, 2012)

reefgeek said:


> I got a cab ride on the Disney World Monorail, I have the co-pilot's license to prove it! Sadly they stopped the practice after the unfortunate fatal accident they had. Glad I took video.


Which fatal accident? We did this either in 2007 or 8; they gladly accepted our company, with the unspoken but common sense rule not to distract or interfere with the driver.


----------



## JayPea (Apr 12, 2012)

Given my life-long fascination/enjoyment of all things trains, I had the good sense as a kid to befriend the son of the local depot agent in our little town. On a few occasions, we were allowed to ride in the cab when the engineers would perform their necessary switching maneuvers while in our town. I was even given the responsibility, a time or two, of blowing the horn as the train approached the crossing near the depot. Granted, it doesn't take much to be thrilling when you live in a town with a population of 500 :lol: but for me getting to blow the horn was indeed a thrill.

On other occasions, my friend and I were able to ride the caboose from our town to the next stop down the line, six miles away. For an elementary-school aged young lad, that was a lot of fun too. Sadly, that, too, is the product of a bygone era, with cabooses nowadays very rarely seen except in railroad museums or rusting away on sidings. A few years ago, when I was on a Cascades train, waiting at the Vancouver (WA) station, there was a BNSF train pulling through the yard with a caboose at the rear of the train. That was such a rare sight I had to get out my video camera and record it for posterity's sake.


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 12, 2012)

NE933 said:


> reefgeek said:
> 
> 
> > I got a cab ride on the Disney World Monorail, I have the co-pilot's license to prove it! Sadly they stopped the practice after the unfortunate fatal accident they had. Glad I took video.
> ...


July, 2009 collision that killed the operator of one of the trains.

CNN


----------



## AlanB (Apr 12, 2012)

NE933 said:


> reefgeek said:
> 
> 
> > I got a cab ride on the Disney World Monorail, I have the co-pilot's license to prove it! Sadly they stopped the practice after the unfortunate fatal accident they had. Glad I took video.
> ...


The fatal accident in 2009 where the driver of Monorail Pink backed his train into the front of Monorail Purple, killing Purple's driver.

More details here.

 a video showing the damage to the two monorail trains, after the driver of Pink pulled back into the TTC station of the Epcot loop.
After the accident it was learned that the driver of Pink was supposed to back his monorail onto the Magic Kingdom track, such that he could then take his train to the yard. However, the yard failed to properly throw the switch for that move and the supervisor on duty at the TTC failed to properly ensure that the switch was thrown. The driver of Pink being rather new didn't realize that he hadn't taken the switch and therefore was still on the Epcot beam and was backing directly into Monorail Purple waiting at the hold point just outside of the station for Pink to clear so that he could pull into the station and discharge his passengers.

It was later discovered also that the person who should have been in charge of operations at the TTC, was instead a few miles away having dinner. The investigation also did show that the poor driver of Purple once he realized what was happening tried to get his train into reverse in a desperate attempt to move his train prior to the collision; but sadly he didn't have enough time.

In the video that I linked to, once the driver of Pink realized that he had hit something, he stopped his train and then pulled forward into the station dragging Purple with him since the trains were now locked together.


----------



## sechs (Apr 12, 2012)

reefgeek said:


> I got a cab ride on the Disney World Monorail, I have the co-pilot's license to prove it! Sadly they stopped the practice after the unfortunate fatal accident they had. Glad I took video.


It's not nearly exciting as a locomotive cab. They have, what, a couple buttons and a lever?


----------



## NE933 (Apr 12, 2012)

AlanB said:


> NE933 said:
> 
> 
> > reefgeek said:
> ...


Wow, unbelievable! I'm sorry for that. I know the junction you're talking about, namely after leaving the ticket center, Epcot's track splices in with the one to Magic Kingdom. I seldom watch news stories, and even internet news is slowly getting my waving hand bye bye. I know it doesn't make the bad stuff go away, but gotta do what i gotta do and hope the best for all.

Well, on a happier note, back in 1982 i was blessed to be allowed into the Conrail cab of a 100 car long freight, _unaccompanied_! Yes, times were waaayyyyyy different, and the crew, on break in a nearby trailer, told me and my father that I was allowed to not only take pictures but to go inside, as long as I didn't touch anything. That is testamonial to the earned mutual trust and great respect that would be forever eroded in the decades that followed. Back in those days, I carried a clumpy Panasonic cassette tape recorder to get my train sounds, in a crinkly plastic shopping bag that gave a much hated background noise. Never the less I archived this and other recordings onto CD's in 2003 and my treasured sounds will live on. And, I had to save the actual cassette tape itself, after all, it was there with me so how can i just throw it away...


----------



## Ziv (Apr 13, 2012)

I was lucky enough to get to ride with my Dad on a couple of his trips as a brakeman on the old Great Northern (then the Burlington Northern) line. Usually we would ride in the caboose, and getting up in the cupola and watching for hotboxes was a blast for a kid. Not sure if it was a snipe hunt or not, but I don't think they had the electronics to test for temperatures back in the late 60's/early 70's. I also got to ride in the locomotive a time or two, which was even better. I was kind of disappointed to find out that the engineer wasn't the boss. That was kind of like finding out that the navigator was in charge of the Memphis Belle, sort of.

:blush:


----------



## cirdan (Apr 13, 2012)

I once did an internship with a European company who were doing heavy engineering and repair work on locomotives of different types. They had a short private test track in the factory grounds and I got plenty of cab time there and even got to drive when there weren't any managers around.

Even more interesting than that though was that when the work was finished we had to do a test rn with the customer out on the real railroad. There had to be one guy from the customer and one guy from us on the locomotive (as well as the driver) to witness that all the tests were done and passed correctly and sign off the reports. Actually only senior staff were allowed to do that but after the first couple of locomotives were accepted they were sufficiently confident that the rest would pass as well. And they never had time (and for some reason hated test runs) so many a time I represented the company on those runs and signed off a good many tests. There must be a good many documents in the archives somewhere with my name on them. At the end of those runs the locomotive was handed over to the customer so we ended up in a big old shed with lots of other locomotives and when the guys had time they showed me around and I got to ride inside locomotives of other types too.

One series of test runs was done on an old little railroad line that was virtually disused. There was a nice little restaurant next to a level crossing. Before becoming a restaurant it had been a factory of some sort and the tracks running into it were still there. We could throw a switch and actually reverse the locomotive onto the parking lot. At first the waitress wouldn't believe us when we told her that was our car.

I'm pretty sure that broke some rules but it was fun and nobody seemed to care.


----------



## transit54 (Apr 13, 2012)

If one is simply looking for a cab ride, albeit a fairly limited one, the Danbury Railway Museum offers them in one or two of it's locomotives on site. They're not always operating, though, so call ahead if its something you're interested in.

Internationally, I recall a Swiss railway offered a cab ride package a few years ago as a tourism promotion - you received a cab ride one way along a particular route and then a first class ticket back to your point of originations.

If you want a cab ride with Amtrak, well, you'd either need to end up as a well connected journalist, or perhaps seek elected office. I know our Lt. Governor and a few other politicians received a cab ride a few years ago along the Vermonter route. Or, based on the previous thread about Michigan enforcement operations, you could consider a career as a state trooper.


----------



## trainman74 (Apr 13, 2012)

I've done a cab ride on the Fillmore & Western tourist railroad north of L.A. -- they offer them (for an extra charge above the cost of a ticket) on a regular basis.


----------



## Grandpa D (Apr 13, 2012)

The Nevada Southern Railway, part of the Nevada State Railroad Museum, in Boulder, NV offers locomotive cab rides and "Engineer for an Hour". $35 and $250 respectively. I haven't tried it. Yet.

But I did ride in the cab of a Milwaukee Road switcher in Milwaukee many years ago. I was probably about 12 or so and went with my Dad. It helped that my Grandfather was a Milwaukee Road engineer.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 13, 2012)

sechs said:


> reefgeek said:
> 
> 
> > I got a cab ride on the Disney World Monorail, I have the co-pilot's license to prove it! Sadly they stopped the practice after the unfortunate fatal accident they had. Glad I took video.
> ...


Buttons and levers would describe most modern locomotive cabs too, wouldn't it? To me the major attraction of a cab ride is the ability/opportunity to look out forward. Next best thing is a dome ride.

Acela cab vs. U.P. 4-6-6-4 No. 3985 (at STL during AU Gathering IV):


----------



## railiner (Apr 13, 2012)

WhoozOn1st said:


> sechs said:
> 
> 
> > reefgeek said:
> ...


What an awesome "Then and Now" contrast in technology! Thanks so much for posting them!

I have been fortunate enough to enjoy numerous cab rides back in the '60's, '70's, '80's, and early '90's, both before and during railroad employment. I'm sure it was a lot easier back then, than it is nowadays. My most memorable rides were in the cab of a GG-1, UP 8444 (as she was numbered for many years, UP 3985, and a few UP DDA40X 'Centennial's'. Also of note were NYC P2's, some E8 and E9's, Amtrak E60's, AEM-7's, P30CH's, SDP40F, and F40PH's. An old Rock Island F-7, and some old GE 70 tonner, and a few old 44 tonners. Some BN SW1200's, GP7, GP9, SD9, GP30, SD40's. A Rio Grande 'tunnel motor'. Lots of variety...

It is now harder to accomplish, and doing so 'unofficially', puts undue jeopardy to the career of the engineer in charge. On the other hand, the opportunity to actually operate an engine on a tourist railway is an even better experience, though not at high speed on the high iron....


----------



## AlanB (Apr 14, 2012)

railiner said:


> What an awesome "Then and Now" contrast in technology!


Here's a shot that I took a few years ago in Wilmington.


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 14, 2012)

IIRC the exact terms for being in the cab are, A Head End Pass, The Norac Book of Rules, and a Need to be There. i.e. Running a train or Firemen.

I have had two cab rides on the Reading and Northern a while back. Plenty of forms to sign.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 14, 2012)

railiner said:


> What an awesome "Then and Now" contrast in technology! Thanks so much for posting them!


Y'know, on further consideration a better, fairer, and more direct comparison would be electric/electric, so here's a GG-1 cab to go with that Acela. Still a huge then-and-now difference:






Railroad Museum of Pennsylvania's GG-1, No. 4935, photo by Matt Donnelly.
​


----------



## oldtimer (Apr 14, 2012)

I can tell you from experience that cab rides are not all fun. In my railroad career I have racked up hundreds of thousands of miles most of them in a cab. I gave up counting the grade crossing accidents but they resulted in 13 fatalities, very upsetting to all involved and this was before a crew that had an incident was relieved if they wanted to be.

The first and most devastating came early in my time with Amtrak. I was a QC inspector for the rebuilding of two United Aircraft TurboTrains in Montreal. On the acceptance run (with many VIPS aboard) the CN engineer passed a red signal at 95 mph with the road foremen of engines in the fireman's seat. they both heard that they were "cleared all the way" from the dispatcher. I was in between the two of them and was beating on the engineer's shoulder telling him the stop (plus a few expletives). He did put the train into emergency and I watched as we hit as I had given up all hope. We hit a freight train crossing over to clear our track, the impact speed was 75 mph.

The crash was horrible, a fire ensued. I was able to escape through the nose doors. After much confusion I was taken to a hospital in Lachine (Sp) where I was treated for shock, abrasions, contusions, and smoke inhalation. I was billed $17.00 dollars because I was a citizen of the USA for the emergency room, x-rays, dressings for wounds and O2. I have a few other anecdotes from this wreck but it is late and I must retire for the night.


----------



## sechs (Apr 14, 2012)

WhoozOn1st said:


> sechs said:
> 
> 
> > reefgeek said:
> ...


No. As you picture, a modern locomotive has many buttons, levers, and other controls. I'd say that the Acela cab is _at least_ twice as complicated.


----------



## railiner (Apr 15, 2012)

oldtimer said:


> I can tell you from experience that cab rides are not all fun. In my railroad career I have racked up hundreds of thousands of miles most of them in a cab. I gave up counting the grade crossing accidents but they resulted in 13 fatalities, very upsetting to all involved and this was before a crew that had an incident was relieved if they wanted to be.
> 
> The first and most devastating came early in my time with Amtrak. I was a QC inspector for the rebuilding of two United Aircraft TurboTrains in Montreal. On the acceptance run (with many VIPS aboard) the CN engineer passed a red signal at 95 mph with the road foremen of engines in the fireman's seat. they both heard that they were "cleared all the way" from the dispatcher. I was in between the two of them and was beating on the engineer's shoulder telling him the stop (plus a few expletives). He did put the train into emergency and I watched as we hit as I had given up all hope. We hit a freight train crossing over to clear our track, the impact speed was 75 mph.
> 
> The crash was horrible, a fire ensued. I was able to escape through the nose doors. After much confusion I was taken to a hospital in Lachine (Sp) where I was treated for shock, abrasions, contusions, and smoke inhalation. I was billed $17.00 dollars because I was a citizen of the USA for the emergency room, x-rays, dressings for wounds and O2. I have a few other anecdotes from this wreck but it is late and I must retire for the night.


That is an awesome experience. Considering you were in the front of that aluminum 'airplane-on-rails', it is a miracle that you lived to tell about it. And amazing that you were able to excape thru those 'clamshell' nose doors....

As for the 'fun factor', when you have to do something for a living, it can get old after so long, and while certainly an occupation that is the envy of many of us here, it is after all, just a job, and not like you were doing it for recreation on occasion.....


----------



## railiner (Apr 15, 2012)

WhoozOn1st said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > What an awesome "Then and Now" contrast in technology! Thanks so much for posting them!
> ...


Another great shot! Thinking about oldtimer's story, if I was in a grade crossing accident, I would sure rather be in the cab of that 'G', than in an Acela, although Acela's I suppose don't have any grade crossings to worry about....


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 15, 2012)

Once upon a time......all it took was a polite request!


----------



## AlanB (Apr 15, 2012)

railiner said:


> Another great shot! Thinking about oldtimer's story, if I was in a grade crossing accident, I would sure rather be in the cab of that 'G', than in an Acela, although Acela's I suppose don't have any grade crossings to worry about....


No, Acela's encounter grade crossings in eastern CT and RI. And Acela has already had one grade accident in CT where 3 people were sadly killed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2012)

I had a cab ride in the Maine Narrow Gauge Railroad a few years back. It is a short run museum train so it is not like riding up front in a full speed train, but it was neat. There were only four passengers on this run so the engineer gave everyone the opportunity to ride up front.


----------



## railiner (Apr 15, 2012)

AlanB said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > Another great shot! Thinking about oldtimer's story, if I was in a grade crossing accident, I would sure rather be in the cab of that 'G', than in an Acela, although Acela's I suppose don't have any grade crossings to worry about....
> ...


Oh. I haven't ridden the NHV to BOS segment since it was 'juiced'....I would have thought that by now they would have eliminated the grade crossings, as they have west of NHV. About how many crossings remain?


----------



## OBS (Apr 16, 2012)

railiner said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > railiner said:
> ...


I think there are three.


----------



## Karl1459 (Apr 16, 2012)

Pre Chatsworth, after coming down on the CS the engineer of the cab car on the SurfLiner invited several kids (mine included) into the cab, let them blow the horn too...

In the 1980's I went exploring at the Sumpter Valley RR Restoration site one Saturday morning and had a conversation with the crew that went something like this... "We only have three of us this weekend to run the train, that means no pottie breaks, wanna help?" So I ended up tossing wood in the firebox of the Eccles Heisler for the weekend. Now they charge you for the pleasure!


----------



## rtabern (Apr 16, 2012)

I have probably nearly 20 contacts who work at Amtrak, including one of the "higher ups" in Washington, DC... but have only been able to get in the cab a couple of times.

I got a ride in the cabbage car on the Hiawatha from Glenview to Milwaukee once... it was pretty cool because I was up there by myself as they were using the main engine was in use. I also got a friend who was visiting from Boston up in the cabbage car for a quick tour while it was parked in the Milwaukee depot.

I have gotten 2 cab rides on the Acela by slipping a red cab some $$... rode once from Route 128 to Stamford... and then New Haven to Stamford. They seemed very jittery about letting me ride from Boston South Station or into New York Penn because they didnt know who'd be out on the platform. I was also promised I could take pictures, just cant post them online. It was sweet hitting 149mph.


----------



## railiner (Apr 17, 2012)

Another thought about those United Aircraft Turbo Trains, that oldtimer mentioned, when he related his unfortunate incident...

Anyone could get a 'cab ride' on those trains. The engineer occupied the front right seat in the lead 'power dome' car. The fireman occupied the front left seat. There was a transparent bulkhead separating them from the passenger seats, so if you were in the first seats behind it, you could see over their shoulder everything...the operation of the controls, the instruments, and the view out the front windshields. There was an access door to the cab area in the center, and beyond that was the ramp down to the closed clamshell nose doors.

The original Penn Central MU Metroliner's also had a 'railfan window', and you could peer into the engineer's cab on those, as well.


----------



## cirdan (Apr 17, 2012)

transit54 said:


> Internationally, I recall a Swiss railway offered a cab ride package a few years ago as a tourism promotion - you received a cab ride one way along a particular route and then a first class ticket back to your point of originations.


They still do.

You can ride with official Swiss railways on the Gotthard route.

There is also an group of individuals who own an early electric locomotive and can run it on SBB tracks. They offer cab rides to help pay the costs of keeping the antique locomotive running.

It is not only more interesting than the official version but also cheaper.

I did it some years back and and can only recommend it:

For those who can read German, here is their website

http://www.ae47.ch/


----------



## AlanB (Apr 17, 2012)

OBS said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


No! There are more than 3; heck there are 3 just in downtown New London. IIRC, there are 10 or 11 grade crossings left east of New Haven.


----------



## railiner (Apr 17, 2012)

AlanB said:


> OBS said:
> 
> 
> > railiner said:
> ...


That many, eh? And is that where they run at 150 mph? That must be a 'thrill' for the engineer, wondering if those crossings will be clear while flying down the tracks.......

Any idea if and when they will eliminate the last of them?


----------



## Eric S (Apr 17, 2012)

No grade crossing whatsoever are permitted at speeds 125+ mph. They are essentially prohibited 110-125mph as well (to the best of my knowledge none of the "impenetrable barriers" FRA requires for those speeds have been developed and put into place). So, for all intents and purposes, grade crossings only exists where rail speeds do not exceed 110mph.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 17, 2012)

As noted by Eric, none exist where Acela goes 150 MPH.

Amtrak at present has no plans to eliminate the remaining crossings. The first, Miners Road scene of a fatal accident between Acela & a car, is such a small road that it simply doesn't pay to build a bridge for the 4 or 5 houses that are served by the road.

The 3 crossings in downtown New London could only be closed by totally rerouting the tracks some place else or elevating the tracks through town. Building a road bridge is impossible, as there is no place to ramp down prior to landing in the bay. Digging a tunnel would also be a nightmare that close to the shoreline. Either plan would also require building a new station too.

There is one crossing in Mystic that perhaps one day could be considered for closure, especially if the population were to increase dramatically.

After that, the remaining crossings again are simply too small with too little traffic to warrant the expense. The only way Amtrak might ever consider closing them, is if they can somehow raise the speeds in that area over 125 MPH, as then it would pay from their point of view to be able to go faster. I rather doubt however that Amtrak can find a way to increase speeds to the point where it would pay to close.


----------



## wayne mitchell (Aug 11, 2014)

hi my name s wayne Mitchell I just turnd 65 and im a train freek sincei was 8yrs old when I got my first train set, my dream was to take a ride in the cab of the enigen, It would make my day before I pass on its my dream,, can u help me? my e-mail is mr.cleen62 at yahoo.com. Please let me know ,,thank you.


----------



## chakk (Aug 11, 2014)

Cab rides are still available for purchase on many excursion railroads. And at some, like the Portola RR Museum in Portola, California you will even be given lessons in how to operate the diesel locomotive.

I don't believe it is possible to obtain a cab ride in an Amtrak train any more, due to insurance and liability issues.


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Aloha

The New Hope and IVY in Penn. Has a cab ride in the steamer for 15 more that the reg. fare, only one guess which I did.


----------



## FriskyFL (Aug 11, 2014)

My DW has a faded color snapshot of herself and her younger sister, alongside their grandpa, standing in front of a CB&Q yard switcher in Galesburg; they had just gotten a REAL choo choo ride from their engineer grandpa!


----------



## jis (Aug 11, 2014)

Eric S said:


> No grade crossing whatsoever are permitted at speeds 125+ mph. They are essentially prohibited 110-125mph as well (to the best of my knowledge none of the "impenetrable barriers" FRA requires for those speeds have been developed and put into place). So, for all intents and purposes, grade crossings only exists where rail speeds do not exceed 110mph.


Technically, the barriers used at the entrance to secure area of airports where part of the road comes upto about 4' high blocking the way would be acceptable to FRA. However, no one in their right mind would fund such a venture on a road. Also if a car fails to stop the damage would be almost as spectacular as if it hit a train. but the good thing is that there would be no train damaged in the process.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 11, 2014)

It's not right. It's not wrong. And it certainly makes no sense. But It's the American way, and we are going to do it.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 11, 2014)

*NOTE THAT ALL POSTS PRIOR TO POST #52 WERE MADE IN 2012*


----------



## dmclement (Aug 12, 2014)

MrFSS said:


> Last time I was in England we were in 1st on a London - Oxford train. One of the crew members invited me into the cab. Only it was the rear facing cab, but still a neat experience. He also let me shoot out an open cab window at 90 MPH.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nic4lX3hKIw


That must've been about 20 years ago. I doubt you'd get the same "welcome" these days.


----------



## PaulM (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't know how I managed it, but a few years ago I snagged a Führerstandsmitfahrt in a local between Ötztal Bahnhof and Innsbruck in western Austria. With me speaking poor German and the lokfahrer not quite as bad English, he would get carried away and once in a while have to lunge for the controls when we needed to stop at a station or signal.


----------



## KVG_DC (Aug 13, 2014)

I fell asleep on a MARC train from Baltimore to WAS once. Woke up a good 10 minutes after the train had emptied and started running to the front looking for an open door since I was worried about ending up in a trainyard for the night or something.

At the front, the only open door was the engine and the guys were just chatting there and waived me through. Train wasn't running but I got to walk right past the chair and all the levers and dials!


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 13, 2014)

Reminds me that when I was involved in Southern's steam excursion program, everybody wanted a cab ride.

Experienced railroader: No, you really don't want to.

Foamer: Yes, I sure do!

Experienced railroader: It's loud, it's unbearably hot, there are scalding pipes, there is nowhere to sit and almost nowhere to stand, it's difficult to keep your balance while standing, there are 101 other ways to get hurt up there, you can't see much outside, and in the case of hand-fired engines it's very dirty.

Foamer: I don't care!

Experienced railroader: Oh but you will.

Foamer: I still want to!

And after a few minutes the foamer would realize that he'd made a big mistake and he knew never to ask for a cab ride in a steam locomotive again.


----------



## FormerOBS (Aug 20, 2014)

Best way to get a cab ride is to hire out and take the training.

Tom


----------



## neroden (Aug 21, 2014)

Best way is to ride on a driverless EMU like Docklands Light Rail.  Front and rear windows are just plain available to stare out of.


----------

